# Suggest Good 5.1 speakers for about 16K MAX



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys need a help
im planning to buy 5.1 speakers for my drawing room
I would connect these speakers to a DVD player tht i owe..
I had in mind Philips LX600... Its a good DIGITAL A/V Reciever....
Having 600 WATT RMS, a Fm tunner etc..
BUt problemis tht philips guys have stoped producing it...
I no where get this speakers...
So i now thought of taking ideas frm u guys...
*Main requirements are 
5.1......having power out about minimum 500 watt RMS...*
FM tunner is not mandiatory...
please suggest 
EVEn sony DAV DZ120K are good but priced at 15500...
plz help guys max i can go upto 16000


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Mar 28, 2006)

creative 5.1 speakers are nice and less costlier then the ones u have listed...........


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 28, 2006)

altec rocks


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

Man im not asking which company rocks or **cks..
Please give me model no...
of th speakers....
I laid my requirements, i need mimimum 500 watt RMs power....


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 28, 2006)

any body knows the price of Logitechâ„¢ Z-5500 Digital


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 29, 2006)

Well u could look into LOGITECH Z-5300, it comes within ur budget but the power rating is 280 watt RMS. Cost around 13-14K approx (check with ur local dealer).

Another option could be Creatiive MegaWorks 550 THX (500 watt RMS) but costlier.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 29, 2006)

@ john_the_ultimate
Thanx for suggestion BUt the at range of 250 watt -300 watt RMs
theres even samsungs  home theater iwith DVD Player...
pricing at 10500 Rs giving 255 watt RMS
Check this out
*www.samsung.com/in/products/hometheater/hometheater/ht_p10.asp
Please suggest new ones....
Urgent


----------



## supersaiyan (Mar 29, 2006)

i think there was this model from creative. its the megaworks series.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 29, 2006)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> i think there was this model from creative. its the megaworks series.


this model means wht
????/


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my friend has the LOGITECH Z_5500 DIGITAL speaker system and it cost him around 20-21K [can't remember the exact amount]. 

I think that in order to buy a 500 watt RMS speakers u must increase ur budget. I maybe wrong. 
See these model from SAMSUNG:
1>  *www.samsung.com/in/products/hometheater/hometheater/ht_tp33.asp [500 watt RMS]

2>  *www.samsung.com/in/products/hometheater/hometheater/ht_p1200.asp [800 watt RMS]

OR 

U can go for the Creative Megaworks 550 THX costs around 19K. Don't know the current market price.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

BUt DONT U GUYS FEEL SONY IS THE BETTER OPTION
CHECK THIS OUT   (850 watt RMS) ---> 15990RS
*www.sonyindia.co.in/sonyindia/products/DisplayProduct.jsp?modelNumber=DAV-DZ120K

ALSO SAMSUNGs HT UP 30 is GOOD
CHECK THIS OUT  (500 Watt RMS ) ---> 14500
*www.samsung.com/in/products/hometheater/hometheater/ht_up30.asp

These all are with DVD players n the samsung ones support USB host
Suppose I increase my budget till 16000 Which should i take *******
Please Reply urgently Cuz I hav to take it 2day


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 30, 2006)

I think both are good. I have used the SAMSUNG system At my uncle's place and they are really good. Can't say about SONY. 

But remember one think that sound/music is indivisual perception. Meaning what sounds good to me, you may not like it. 

So if u are buying any of the system mentioned above, go to the respective shop and hear the demo urself and then decide which one u want to buy. 

See most these high end speakers have just slight advantage/disadvantage over other regarding performance. So thumb rule regarding buying speakers, first listen then buy. 

After all u will be using it so ur decision should be final.


----------



## royal (Mar 30, 2006)

Logitech Z-5500 and Z-5300 are THX certified ... it means better sound quality  8)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 30, 2006)

The Logitech Z5500-Digital THX is much much better than that sony system.

I mean, they have 5 x145 W satellite speakers and only 142W for the sub. Are they crazy? Compared to that the Logitech has 188 watts of output on the subwoofer itself, the 10 inch monster can output some kickazz bass.

The output on the sony might be what they call BURST RMS. Whereas the Logitech has 505 watts of STEADY RMS. That is what the logitech customer support told me once. 

check out the reviews on amazon.com for the logitech set. 

Btw, I can personally speak about the Z5500 as I do have that system. Rocks the place...


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

@ goobimama
First of all thnx for ur reply
As u said tht its BURST RMS ie PEAK RMS.
For ur  information its ACTUAL RMS not the PEAK RMS....
ALSO theres no problem with Logiteck...
IT ROCKS SO AS ITS PRIZE ROCK.....
IF say i was having 25000 rs I would had definitely gone for LOGITECK cuz it looks like aishwarya considering  sony as Kajol....
BUT on the other hand KAJOL (SONY) had more hit blockbusters than Aishwarya(LOGITECK)

I hope u wont mind of being FILMY here...
But i hope u got hte point..
ANYWAY THNXS for being supportive


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

@john_the_ultimate
THNX for ur idea. I got the point wht u said...
I do believe tht theres slight adv/dis adv over one or other...
But just see this one is having 500watt RMS other is having 850 WATT RMS...
Dont u Think its huge difference....


@ FOR ALL OF THEM WHO REPLIED TO THIS POST

WHT D HELL "THX certified means"

Also considering SONY DZ100 and DZ120K
DZ100 has Passive sub woofer  also Micro satellite 1 way bass reflex...
while 120K has active subwoofer n nothing is mentioned about bass reflex

PLEASE tell me abt these things
CUZ both r prized at same amount n one is having 500 watt Rms while later is having 850 RMS....


----------



## goobimama (Mar 31, 2006)

THX is the seal of approval of theatre quality sound. It was set up some time back by George Lucas, the director of The Star Wars. He wanted to make sure that his movies sound just the way he intended them to sound. So the THX group/committee was set up. Very 

THX is accepted worldwide as quality sound. The fullform of THX, which does not make much sense, is Tomlinson Holmans eXperiment. 

Also, maybe Burst RMS is the same as Peak RMS. Not sure. 

But I will insist that considering the power to the satellites with relation to the underpowered sub, the sound will be very unbalanced.

Aishwarya is new. Kajol is the past. (although, I heard Kajol is having a comeback?)


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2006)

Got some heavy budget?? hmmmm,
then look out for these
Bose 5.1 AM15,H.E.A.T. LPV 1500W,LS-V955 speakers from ONKYO,yamaha YHT-160,TSS-1,B&W Series 300 Compact 5.1 speakers and B&W MT20 and MT30 speakers package.

Though i would personally suggest to go for Altec Lansing 641, if you want to go for 4.1 and Mega works 5.1THX 550 for 5.1 or choose from Artis X5.1!

Also look out for logitech Z series, they are good, though lacks the sound quality.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 31, 2006)

IS there any advantage of having Pasive Sub woofer


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2006)

it actually doesn't matter at all,when u are having a LFE,with 5.1 system. Though you can connect it to your amp to get even more boom boom.
Why dont you go for powered subwoofers?
Choose their characteristics from these:-
Front firing,down firing or using ports like passive radiators!


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 1, 2006)

Thnx GUys for being supportive
But i finally decided to go SONY DAV DZ120K
Cuz it was fitting in my buudget n sony is trust worthy


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

Creative Mega Works 5.1


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 3, 2006)

techmastermind...
i think u have joined this forum for just increasing ur post...
soory if my words r rude to u
cant u see i said tht i hav got sony DAV. DZ120 K...
so the discusion ends here...
i guess there is no need of further post...
even there r no other people who want home theater here for 16ks
and MY MY u hav joined on 2nd April.. n posted till 57...
r u glued to digit for 24 hrs a day...
im not against ur posting 57+ in just 2 days..
but against type n quality  u post 
Please post some sensible things...
here also u said creative mega works 5.1
u didnt telll why creative...
Please dont get upset...
we here r to help each other....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats ymhatre for ur new speaker system. Enjoy and shake the neighbourhood.


----------



## myhotdog (Apr 4, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> Thnx GUys for being supportive
> But i finally decided to go SONY DAV DZ120K
> Cuz it was fitting in my buudget n sony is trust worthy


 hey ymhatre ! how much you paid for this SONY DAV DZ120K ?


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 4, 2006)

i paid 15450 Rs for this SONY DAV DZ120K


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 5, 2006)

my friend, could u please tell me about the speaker's specifications more properly, as you have finally purchased it.
And by the way congratulations on buying your new home theatre!! 

hmmmm.... i wonder,"Where is the Party Yarr?".


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

ok 
here we go
@ mayanksharma..
speakers r mind blowing... at this price tag...
5 x 142 watt RMs speakers 
plus 140 watt RMs sub woofer..
As u all mentioned tht woofer having low Rms than speakers it absurd...
but let me tell u this...
This woofers Rock my whole room of 17 x 15 = 255  square feet area drawing room...
Its not all tht even my neighbours room ( below mine) feel the beats when placed at the volume of 24 - 25... max volume is  34...
Even at high volume the speakers r cystal clear...
It almost felt like i was in theater when i was watching the first movie(KING KONG) played at the dvd player provided with the theater..
For theater climax i made the whole room dark n then watched it at the volume of 26....
It was mind blowing...
Infact the sound over here was even better than thaeter since i was having original DVD of tht movie...
I will definately consider abt the party...  
Thts all with Fm/AM tunner provided with it, a good DVD player, this  system rocks my room...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

hey ymhatre , congrats buddy , now has this system divx playback function ?  if so then pls play some divx 5 and divx 6 files as well as some xvid ? and let me know ? this looks like a damn good system 
? also can u connect ur tv to this system so that u can listen to tv sound in 5.1 souround sound ? also has it got optical digital in ? so that mobo sound can be listened thorough this beauty ? 

also pls mention the kind of connections it has ?  i mean stereo in/out , s video , component video etc ..

pls reply soon ....


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

yup this device has a Divx5 as well as divx6 play back...
I have tested it.  both 5 as well as 6
more over its officially registered as a Divx player..
u get a serial code for this divx thing by means of it u can register to find it out tht the player has divx support..
With tht code u can activate VOD ie Video on Demand... 
Also this baby can be connected to Tv, mother board...
for connecting it to mother board u need a specific cable (RCA - line in)costing around 25 Rs
Also this baby has svideo, stereo in out.. component video out.....
only thing is tht i hav not tested Xvid... cuz i hav no xvid video ...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok , fine .. does it have both types of digital in ... coaxial and optical or just one of them?


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

no man it dont hav tht....
well tht may be disadvantage of this...
but overall its good...
or else best at this prize considering features...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok , thanks for the info .. i was asking that because these days all the motherboards has good high defination sound and also optical and coaxial digital out connections onboard ....

anyways , thanks and enjoy the movies


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Yogi would u please give me information abt those optical cables...
i hav not heard of themm.
Even i goolged them ...but i didnt find much there...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 6, 2006)

Most PC soundcards don't give support for Optical out. The digital out needs a 1/8 pin to convert it to RCA type from where you need an RCA cable to connect it to your AV receiver.

The optical connection is available on the creative audigy 2 ZS "Platinum" edition, the one with the platinum drive n all. Even other such high end ones have optical out. I'm not sure of the Xbox though.

@ymyatre: For best quality sound while using Coaxial digital out, is to use a THX certified "Digital Audio Cable" and not the 25 rs one you have mentioned. My cable is currently shipping from the US...

And I still hold my opinion that the subwoofer is underpowered...But its your system and you seem to be quite happy with it. Congrats.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 7, 2006)

@goobimama, using THX certified digital cable will not give you best sound quality unless your speakers are THX certified!
That you should make sure.

@ymhatre, you made good choice regarding speakers. No one complains about SONY!I just saw one back in my neighbourhood recently.But guess what, that doesn't matter to me.

Because i've got 27 speakers connected to my system!! Including SONY 500W system!


By the way seriously consider about the party
I will make sure to count this on you.

Congrats again.

bye.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 7, 2006)

I do have a THX certified system (Logitech Z5500-D)...

But that doesn't mean that ymyatre should not use a THX cable. THX is just a certification, not a distinct feature like SATA in a HDD. It is just a certification of quality. And these cables are also certified for quality as they have high grade copper wires (Coax) and gold plated points. They carry sound with minimal loss to the Audio receiver. 

Also, please explain how you got 27 speakers connected, and more importantly, why?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

My friend, certified for quality doesn't mean that it will give you a THX approved sound!! Right?? 

But as you have THX approved system, which is good, then it is suitable for you.Not everybody wants to throw money only for getting a THX certified cable!;D
There are very good other alternatives available also.

And regarding my speakers, i connected them to my pc using the yamaha gold connectors for getting the optimum sound.Simply one to two stereo socket!
and more importantly, because i am really crazy.


by the way @goobimama could you please tell me one thing?
I have DTS and Dolby PrologicII amplifiers and speakers, but could you please tell me that what is the exact difference between THX and mine??
Its because i have heard Megaworks 550 recently in our lab, and found only its capability of handling and reproduction of sound during very high and full volumes with amazing clarity and without shattering!
Thats it! But is there anything else which sets these certifications apart from the usual??


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 9, 2006)

@mayanksharma
Can u tell me frm where did u got tht Yahama gold cable...
Even i want to buy it...
As u said its 1 to 2, even i can use it to connect my mobo  my SONY DZ120 speakers 
Also mention the cost


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2006)

@mayank:

THX Certification

Dolby ProLogic II

I would say they are just different standards that need to be met in order to get certification. In my experience, for high-end 5.1 sets, you get Dolby as well as THX but on 2.1 sets (like my Logitech Z-2300) there's just THX. Dolby is meant for surround audio whereas THX can be applied to stereo audio as well.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 9, 2006)

COOL 16 K for Home theater.......wow.......what an effect it will be having.......i have 5.1 speakers......and also sound card form creative........can u tell how can i add more speakers to my exxisting config???
@ mayanksharma 
Not 27 speakers  but few more atleast for amzing gaming and movie experience........


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah right!!

but do you really believe that anything better than >770W  RMS could do much better?? 

I played games like DOOM 3 and DOOM3 ROE on it, and boy believe me my friend sitting with me was almost ready to piss in his pants!!!!
More than that Matrix Revolutions sounded even amazing.

I had seen many speakers and also tested them, but no one could even come closer to mine!!

Anyway, my friend, you have to listen them to believe it, so always most welcome to my place.


----------



## ymhatre (May 14, 2006)

@mayanksharma
Even same stuff around with my sony DZ120K speakers....
was playing Quake 4.... at medium volume....
my little brothers(cousins) Peed in their pants.....
BUt they enjoyed the sound....

@everyone
Also r  there any new speakers in ur mind GUys...
these months DIGIT issue gave some cool speakers review
Which one u liked out of them n why.....


----------



## samrulez (May 16, 2006)

Go for Creative Giga/Mega works..Creative products a always better than other products.....And also coslier than other products !    /\/}]()


----------



## ymhatre (May 16, 2006)

@samrulez
for ur information i had purchased sony DZ120 K speakers
thnx for suggesting but no use....
u might have not read the whole thread...

BUt i wuld like to discuss about the digit reviewed speakers...
i felt tht was not the right review...
they shld also consider their quality...
 i had heard from many forums tht Philips HTR5000 dies after prolonged use...
but even after tht it was rated silver best buy........
and many of the bigger competitor were missing..


----------



## royal (May 16, 2006)

yes I would have liked to see more products from Logitech/AltecLansing/Creative ...  

without these the test is incomplete


----------



## ymhatre (May 16, 2006)

@ royal
can u give their names please.....
along with model nos


----------



## royal (May 16, 2006)

The speakers I would have liked to have reviewed are 

*Logitech*
Z-5450 Digital
Z-5300
Z-2300
X-530

*Altec Lansing *
GT5051
VS3151R

*Creative *
GigaWorks S750
Inspire™ T7900
GigaWorks ProGamer G500
MegaWorks THX 5.1 550
Inspire GD580

and finally ...

*Artis*
S6600
X10Mini
X22

many of these are beyond my reach at this moment  

But no harm in being an optimist


----------



## suave_guy (May 16, 2006)

look what we really need here is klipsch....sadly klipsch is not easily available in india...infact i'm yet to see any owner of klipsch speakers in india....

the other thing i want is that altec lansing shud concentrate more on 5.1 segment, they are just wasting their talent by only considering 2.1 segment at the moment, if altec uses its full potential in 5.1 segment than creative, logitech n rest will have to run for the cover...

apart from that bose shud also concentrate on pc multimedia speakers specially the surround sound, that will really help bose to produce affordable surround sound setup(considering bose i think even 30K is cheap) and still maintaining the bose sound quality...

i dont want to compromise on quality by investing in logitech which just believes in powerfull bass(which sadly is not uniform) or creative which produces speakers with pathetically low rms or philips which just produces artificial sound(oh yeah i dont know why they actually make pc speakers)...rest of the brands i dont even want to mention

the truth is that the giants of audio market are bose, klipsch and altec lansing and they are leaps ahead when it comes to the audio manufacturing experience(even sony cant beat that) and we can trust them and can actually spend money coz it will be worth it...

ENjoy...


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 16, 2006)

well i use philips HTS 3000
*shopping.sify.com/shopping/product_detail.php?pid=13173187&prodid=13921075

*ndtv.fabmall.com/electronics/pd.aspx?sku=PC8920051206015

not the highend stuff but very easy on pockets... 
5.1 (100w rms total power) + 2x5.1 + 1 stereo inputs Amplifier(with IR remote) + DVD player (plays anything from scratched disks to divx to mp3 to dvdrws) = 9000rs

I have all this wired together with my Tvtuner card and my PC has two monitors connected as a result i have a very simple and feature rich home entertainment setup...

what i sweet is everyting has remotes too one for TV tuner, One for Amplifier, one for DVD player, one for Logitech Media center.... + cordless keyboard/mouse

i am proud of this setup....


----------



## chota_rod_waala (May 16, 2006)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> look what we really need here is klipsch....sadly klipsch is not easily available in india...infact i'm yet to see any owner of klipsch speakers in india....
> 
> the other thing i want is that altec lansing shud concentrate more on 5.1 segment, they are just wasting their talent by only considering 2.1 segment at the moment, if altec uses its full potential in 5.1 segment than creative, logitech n rest will have to run for the cover...
> 
> ...


rightly said
many of friends have bad experience of creative inspire models.sound clarity sucks
what about JBL?
i heard their 2.1 models and sound great with clarity.


----------



## royal (May 17, 2006)

suave_guy

Yes I agree with you that the giants are klipsch and Bose ...

However Altec Lansing though a formidable name is not quite in the same league as these ... and Bose speakers cost an arm and a leg   so they are not everybody's speaker  

BTW, THX certified speakers from Logitech are not that bad either 

Rollercoaster

could you throw some light on HTS 3000 ??? like how's its performance,are the lows tight,whether the highs are clear,does it crack at high volumes,lenght of cords,if stands are provided ...


----------



## suave_guy (May 17, 2006)

there's a reason why i included altec lansing...and thats coz its a major player in professional audio market, if you research a bit on altec lansing histroy u'll realize that why this brand is among the tops coz its history is as rich and influencing as klipsch or bose has....currently their main aim is to produce affordable pc speakers and thats why they have not infused their full potential in pc speakers manufacturing(to maintain the costs)...however we have seen some glimpse of their talent in 2.1 models like mx-5021(which is now the best 2.1 speaker, even better than klipsch promedia 2.1) and fx-6021....but the question is that will they do the same with 5.1 segment or not...
altec lansing has also been awarded as the best brand for i-pod and portable speakers...

@chota_wala_rod...JBL is a good brand and in the same league with harman kardon...their speakers have good clarity but weak bass(they are punchy but no bone rattling stuff)

ENjoy...


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (May 17, 2006)

i got harman kardon amplifier and jbl speakers they r sounding very good....and i dont think its bass is weak...they r pretty nice....

harman kardon amplifier model avr130 is rated 225 Watts RMS but the sound that comes out is abt 500w watts.....


----------



## melvinchacko (May 21, 2006)

how much does the avr130 cost?
the jbl company had a major price restructuring and the prices half come down after that as compared to earlier models......
opinion on quality wisse difference has to be sought...


----------



## ymhatre (May 21, 2006)

avr130 cost around 60000 in DUbai....
My friend has tht thng.....


----------



## goobimama (May 22, 2006)

Oh fricks. I was away for a while and look what this thread has become! Excellent!

Anyway, to answer mayanksharma, well I must say there is quite a difference between the Megaworks 550 and the Logitech 5500 (at least I found it, and so did the "other" indian PC magazine). The bass is much much deeper and the highs are excellent. I haven't heard your sound so I cannot compare, may be as good or even better, I don't know. 

But a THX certification is a seal of approval. It means that they certify that these speakers can accurately reproduce sound as is supposed to be heard in the theatres. 

You may have Pro Logic II and DTS, but there is always a difference between decoders (especially those of low quality, while not saying yours is low quality). PowerDVD for instance has a software decoder for Dolby Digital and DTS as well as ProLogic II, but its not nearly as good as the hardware decoder on the 5500. The Creative Audigy's decoder is quite good though....

and I can go on and on...

(Btw, my very close friend has a speaker system, brand name "thiel" or something. Cost 27 LAKHS!!! When he turns on the speakers (along with the four Amps, the lights in the house go dim....doom 3 anyone?)


----------



## mayanksharma (May 22, 2006)

Harman Kardon HKTS 14 ,Bower and Wilkins DM 6 series setup,AGA(Anthony Galao Acoustics) and JBL cutom setups......!
Look man,if you are willing to throw some serious cash,then definitely go for custom setups always.These are the very best in their linestreams.
And yeah,i know these standards,my friend!Its just that THX usually provide standards to speakers and I have separate Sony and Yamaha amplifiers for particular DTS,Dolby or Prologic capabilities.I think,now you should have got that.
And one more thing,Thiel Audio designs and builds high performance loudspeakers for home music and home theater sound systems.But i must say,that those speakers,that i have mentioned are worthy of making a note.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (May 22, 2006)

harman kardon avr130 cost me Rs. 22,222 at Guwahati (Assam)

And JBL 260.5 5.1 speakers cost me Rs. 34778


----------



## royal (May 22, 2006)

hey goobimama

what does your friend do for a living ... rob banks  

just joking man ... no offence meant  

btw, are you sure you haven't by mistake added a couple of extra zeroes to the cost of those speakers ?


----------



## goobimama (May 23, 2006)

I don't think there are any zeroes involved when i mention the 'word' lakhs....

And my friend, no he doesn't rob banks. Its all Bap ka paisa....sala harami...

The two front "towers" consist of Three 10 inch 400 watt subs. Two lower midrange cones. one upper midrange cone and two tweeters....not sure what the other specs are...


----------



## ymhatre (May 23, 2006)

hey man thts cool...
27 lakh...
i would probaby kept onelakh for speakers n with remaining 26 wuld hav bought a cool car....


----------



## mayanksharma (May 24, 2006)

Hmm...just checked out the Thiel speakers from its website.No wonder,ppl call these crazy!!


----------

